
‘Their house is on fire’: The pension crisis sweeping the world - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-24/their-house-is-on-fire-the-pension-crisis-sweeping-the-world
======
aurizon
Mandate that all pension inputs be paid by law every month as they are earned.
This will make it hard for politicians to 'steal' these monies as they know
that chicken will not come home to roost until they are long gone. This
problem has been caused by under paying by local and state governments of
these monies. Some states have these laws - they are not in trouble this way.

------
rogerkirkness
If you assume that pensions are a scam used to convince people to do otherwise
undesirable jobs, it's much easier to predict what will happen to the payouts
over time.

